# Air conditioning: the best way to ruin a facade



## maxwellmilo971 (Oct 11, 2021)

No matter how good a building's design is, hanging an air conditioner totally ruins the facade. A protruding white square simply breaks the architectural line. The city council should prohibit that in the land use plan and make buildings can only have central air conditioning systems or at least inside the balcony. I think it is even made in other countries.

Does anyone agree with me?


----------



## VanessaHill (Aug 16, 2021)

I totally agree with you, the facade of the building matters a lot. If we want to live in a beautiful city, we must also consider this.


----------



## Farasad (Dec 23, 2021)

We took this into account when installing the ac system. In our country, the conditioner is installed on the balcony, because legally it does not allow us, but we also agree with this. I love that everything in my house is beautiful, arranged, and everything in its place. I want the same thing to be out of the house. That's why when I called the I told them the essential criteria for me to have a comfortable home and a beautiful facade of the building.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

No--who cares. Is superficial appearance that important that you'd rather the people inside the building are uncomfortable just so you don't have to see some white box?

This seems completely loony to me. 

Buildings should be designed with comfort in mind--for the people inside them. Now I suppose entire buildings of people should just get heat stroke because it'd look ugly if they had an air conditioner in their window. 

There are lots of great reasons to consider the cooling/heating design of a building, but worrying about what the building looks like seems like the worst reason.

There is also passive solar cooling designs, but it's not about how pretty the building looks, but how it functions. And it's probably superficiality that dissuades people from going with more energy efficient designs that do cool a building/heat a building properly, with minimal energy.

I would have to know more about the cost/benefit of having all buildings have central cooling and prohibiting other air conditioning in order to make a judgment (cost to the environment as well--because are all the old buildings now going to have to be taken down or retrofitted for this?)

So I'm leaning towards no--I don't agree. And I'm glad I'm not a city planner because I'd be annoyed all the time.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

maxwellmilo971 said:


> No matter how good a building's design is, hanging an air conditioner totally ruins the facade. A protruding white square simply breaks the architectural line. The city council should prohibit that in the land use plan and make buildings can only have central air conditioning systems or at least inside the balcony. I think it is even made in other countries.
> 
> Does anyone agree with me?


If it comes down to aesthetics, or sweating my ass off, I'm going to jettison aesthetics in favor of staying cool when it's hot, city council be damned. Obviously central air is an option, but it can be more expensive, and they can be the cause of disease, if improperly maintained.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

When it’s 110 degrees outside with 90 percent humidity and a heat index of 115, the air conditioner could look like the butts in the back of a sir mix a lot video for all I care. It’s like walking underwater.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Municipal taxation can be a happy compromise by holding a referendum and then anyone voting for the banning of window air conditioners will need to subsidize their replacement for anyone below x income. Win/win amirite?


----------



## AdisWellys (1 mo ago)

When installing an air conditioner in my house, I thought in advance about the place of installation in the interior so as not to spoil all the aesthetics. Now, on the market, some constructions are designed to hide the outside unit and keep the facade's appearance. These are metal boxes or baskets with facing panels, which cover a conditioner from different sides or only from the front. When I call for hvac repair services in Riverview, FL, construction does not interfere with the work. This makes the design even more functional and efficient.


----------

